# My new DSLR and photography



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Forgot to post in this forum 

About two weeks ago I bought a Nikon D5100










. Nikon D5100 
. 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G
. 55-200mm f/4.0-5.6G AF-S VR DX IF ED 
. HB-37 hood

and my pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/solidjake/

Enjoy


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Solidjake said:


> Bump


Have fun. Say hi to Jon. He is usually around the entry gates early in the morning.


----------



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

deleted post


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Dave, I've met Jon before. Awesome guy.

Btw, got new glass the other day too


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Solidjake said:


> Dave, I've met Jon before. Awesome guy.
> 
> Btw, got new glass the other day too
> 
> Looks like the 35mm f/1.8G AF-S lens. I shoot different types of subjects.


----------



## ajm0824 (Sep 28, 2012)

nice shots... was viewing and thinking... "that looks familiar"

https://picasaweb.google.com/104130...authkey=Gv1sRgCPasvOy0woziygE&feat=directlink


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice. I have the same camera.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

nice! how do you get onto JFK tarmac to take these photos?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I work at JFK and one of my positions is the ramp supervisor so I'm out on the ramp.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Solidjake said:


> I work at JFK and one of my positions is the ramp supervisor so I'm out on the ramp.


Does security gets suspicious or freakout thinking you are out there collecting secured information?


----------

